# Famiglie



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Sono in albergo e ho sentito mio malgrado una lite nella camera a fianco.
Il padre diceva al figlio adolescente schifoso, maiale, coglione. Il figlio urlava disperato che coglione era il padre che lo aveva sempre picchiato.
Io non capisco perché si debba scaricare questa aggressività.


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2021)

Perché la gente scema esiste


----------



## MariLea (20 Agosto 2021)

ma anche gente senza strumenti, l'incapacità al dialogo porta alla violenza verbale o fisica che sia... che pena!

ciao a tutti!


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in albergo e ho sentito mio malgrado una lite nella camera a fianco.
> Il padre diceva al figlio adolescente schifoso, maiale, coglione. Il figlio urlava disperato che coglione era il padre che lo aveva sempre picchiato.
> Io non capisco perché si debba scaricare questa aggressività.


Se ti rispondo seriamente poi ti innamori di me.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Se ti rispondo seriamente poi ti innamori di me.


Dubito.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Agosto 2021)

Ci sono persone, non ancora genitori, che maturano frustrazioni interiori dovute a situazioni subite e perpetrate ma non finite come avrebbero desiderato.
Maturano delusioni scaturite da se stesso che restando dentro giorno dopo giorno fanno crescere del marcio.
Queste persone dovrebbero venire sterilizzate dalla natura perché è già chiaro dove riverseranno poi tutta la rabbia scaturita da cio che non hanno saputo o potuto realizzare, dimenticandosi che il vero successo nella vita non lo si raggiunge con l’avere bensì con l’essere.
Io posso avere poco ed essere tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno.
Comunque dicevo, che non tutti quelli che ingravidano sanno anche fare i genitori.
I figli crescono, se è vero che da piccoli li metti li e stanno lì, provi a plagiare il loro pensiero e ti sembra di riuscirci perché vedono nei genitori il loro riferimento, crescendo diventano individui coi loro pensieri, i loro sogni, il loro IO.
E quindi viene fuori il marcio del genitore che non doveva diventare genitore.
E come viene fuori? Nell‘unico modo conosciuto nel mondo animale per imporre la propria supremazia, quello violento.
Fatto di ricatti, di urla, di insulti ed a volte di botte. 
Nella lite che hai sentito tu, ne il figlio ne il padre erano i coglioni.
Stavano solo imponendo la propria supremazia l’uno all’altro.
Solo che violenza, genera violenza.
E non si risolve nulla e un domani quando il figlio sarà padre, se non avrà ancora raggiunto quello che io chiamo equilibrio dell’essere e non dell’avere, farà esattamente con i suoi figli quello che ha subito dal proprio padre.


----------



## Foglia (21 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in albergo e ho sentito mio malgrado una lite nella camera a fianco.
> Il padre diceva al figlio adolescente schifoso, maiale, coglione. Il figlio urlava disperato che coglione era il padre che lo aveva sempre picchiato.
> Io non capisco perché si debba scaricare questa aggressività.


Beh, le litigate in vacanza sono abbastanza un classico. Per restare nel mio piccolo, i due amici con cui sono stata in vacanza io hanno litigato tipo il primo giorno di arrivo 
La sera vedo lui da solo che mi raggiunge al luna park (dove stavo portando mio figlio) con l'aria a pezzi, ha tentato di elencarmi tutte le qualità negative di lei, al che l'ho stoppato, gli ho fatto presente che se l'è sposata, e l'unico consiglio che mi sono sentita di dargli è stato quello di parlarsi. Peraltro il motivo era davvero banale. Erano i "ritmi" delle vacanze, che lei trovava stressanti (non entro nel merito, ma visto che mio figlio ed io abbiamo altre abitudini ed altri orari, ho subito detto che eravamo liberi tutti , nel senso che nessuno stava vincolato agli orari degli altri, e si stava insieme quando gli orari coincidevano per tutti. Altrimenti ci sarebbe stata lei incazzata di trovarsi in spiaggia alle 8, oppure io scocciata di trovarmi ad aspettarli alle 11 , non aveva senso, quindi per me dalla differenza di abitudini non è sorto alcun problema . Ecco, lui era partito con un brutto andazzo, diciamo così , nel senso che si faceva pure lui i cazzi suoi con il figlio mollando lei al suo destino, che era quello di dormire fino a mezzogiorno, o giù di lì.... Per dire, comunque una cavolata, anticipo che su certe questioni in punto principio aveva secondo me ragione lei, sul gfatto di essere una pigra a oltranza, con me non sarebbe compatibile, ma lui se l'è sposata, ed è sempre stata così....  ). A  distanza di circa 12 ore dalla litigata erano ancora mano nella mano , però per dire, sono situazioni facili. E anch'io ho sentito litigare un'altra coppia addirittura due stanze al di là della mia, nel silenzio delle sei del mattino: questi urlavano come forsennati, e pure questi dopo un paio d'ore stavano mano nella mano come se niente fosse (li ho visti uscire dalla stanza che li volevo ringraziare di avere aiutato la mia insonnia  ).

A volte il cambio di ritmo, e la condivisione magari di spazi più "stretti" (quale è solitamente una camera d'albergo), anziché rendere tutti più sereni, amplificano problemi che magari nel quotidiano se ne stanno più in latenza, complice una maggiore distanza, con altri ritmi, e con gli impegni di tutti. Non so eh, è un'ipotesi. E' un pò una roba stupida, considerato che le vacanze sono un momento di relax, ma nell'esempio dei miei amici è facilmente intuibile il motivo dello scazzo. Sperimentato peraltro con il mio ex (con cui tuttavia condividevo abitudini abbastanza simili), ma che era uno che ci teneva a fare tutto insieme (in vacanza), mentre io sono il tipo che se ti vuoi riposare, o al contrario vuoi far più tardi, no problem, e liberi tutti (a volte andava così, altre volte no  ). Ora come ora, non riuscirei a sopportare qualcuno che mi "imponesse" i suoi ritmi, a parte mio figlio e i suoi (già) tempi biblici per me .

La sfuriata che hai sentito potrebbe essere collocata in diversi contesti, comunque. O appunto come "sfogo" per un cambio di abitudini (per cui il coglione, maiale eccetera poteva essere anche semplicemente riferito a qualcosa lasciato in disordine nella stanza e la replica del figlio magari ad una "coppinata", o giù di lì, per qualche manchevolezza, oppure in un contesto più serio. E' senz'altro, almeno a mio parere, lo "sfogo" di una aggressività che nasconde qualche problema. Del resto si dice che si va in vacanza per scaricare lo stress , ma alcuni preferiscono far diventare le stanza d'albergo camere di elettricità allo stato puro, piuttosto che uscire a farsi una bella passeggiata nel lungomare in libertà dagli altri. Quando ci si sente in prigione (e magari l'uscire da soli non è "consentito", o è visto "storto" dagli altri, e allora magari si inizia a "dar fastidio" ). Più facile di quel che non si pensi, in 20 mq di camera. Il mio amico, prima della partenza, aveva detto tra il serio e il faceto a me "speriamo di non litigare!  ", pensando alla differenza di abitudini tra la sua famiglia e la mia. Tra di noi le cose sono andate benissimo, ma io gli ho detto subito che non vincolavo e non volevo essere vincolata, e che trovarsi era un piacere. Adesso mi sta proponendo altre cose da fare insieme a inizio settembre (e una non la abbiamo fatta ai primi di agosto solo perché sarebbe coincisa con giorni di pioggia e di freddo, tipo temperature da 11 gradi....   ).


----------



## Martoriato (21 Agosto 2021)

Vuoi conoscere veramente qualcuno ? Vacci in vacanza.


----------



## Foglia (21 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vuoi conoscere veramente qualcuno ? Vacci in vacanza.


Per certi versi sì.  Anche se, quando si va d'accordo, si dice anche che sia più facile andare d'accordo rispetto al quotidiano, per il semplice motivo che ci si allontana per un attimo dalle bollette da pagare, dalle preoccupazioni, dagli incombenti. Che discutere del ristorante dove andare a mangiare la sera è senz'altro argomento più piacevole del discutere delle ripetizioni del figlio o di quant'altro similare. Io, per quel che ho visto e provato in parte, sulla pelle, dico che è meglio se già il resto (il quotidiano) fila liscio. Altrimenti può essere addirittura peggio. Comunque: per me la "vacanza", al di là di tutto, resta più che altro un fatto "mentale" , e nel mio concetto di vacanza assai poco rientra la stretta convivenza , quella per intenderci che ti fa dire "non mi schiodo un millimetro senza lui/lei". Escluso ovviamente mio figlio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vuoi conoscere veramente qualcuno ? Vacci in vacanza.


Io e mio marito in vacanza stiamo benissimo. Stesse idee stesse scelte stessi orari. Tutto perfetto
In vacanza appunto…poi si torna alla vita reale


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io e mio marito in vacanza stiamo benissimo. Stesse idee stesse scelte stessi orari. Tutto perfetto
> In vacanza appunto…poi si torna alla vita reale


Esattamente come me e mia moglie, da quest’anno poi che siamo riusciti ad andare via da soli noi due, una pacchia.


----------



## MariLea (21 Agosto 2021)

C'è modo e modo di litigare, vi pare regolare indirizzare quei termini "schifoso, coglione, maiale" al figlio o peggio ancora al padre?
è questo che fa accapponare la pelle.


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> C'è modo e modo di litigare, vi pare regolare indirizzare quei termini "schifoso, coglione, maiale" al figlio o peggio ancora al padre?
> è questo che fa accapponare la pelle.





MariLea ha detto:


> ma anche gente senza strumenti, l'incapacità al dialogo porta alla violenza verbale o fisica che sia... che pena!
> 
> ciao a tutti!


Ciao!! 

Concordo sulla pena.

E il pensiero va direttamente alla quantità di frustrazione, delusione, rivalsa, impotenza ci sia dentro quelle manifestazioni verbali.

Mi si dipingono nella mente quadri di squallore psichico.

E poi mi dirigo con la mente al significato di un abbraccio in un contesto del genere.

Un contesto dove l'altro è considerato nei fatti una latrina delle proprie scorie emozionali.
E sono piuttosto confermata nell'esperienza che in queste situazioni neanche è presente un barlume di consapevolezza di quel che avviene, dentro se stessi innanzitutto e nell'altro poi.

Non avere gli strumenti non è un problema in sè.
Gli strumenti ce li si costruisce se si ha l'intenzione diretta al miglioramento e alla discussione di sè.
E le capacità anche sono un problema relativo. Desiderando, una qualche abilità è possibile costruirla.

Ma se manca l'intenzione, e prima ancora la consapevolezza del fatto che quel che si mette fuori vien da dentro, gli strumenti e le abilità non servono praticamente a niente.

Quando si trasforma l'altro in latrina delle proprie scorie emozionali, fondamentalmente ci si sta difendendo esattamente da quelle scorie.
E non c'è possibilità di consapevolezza, quando è presente una difesa.

...che detta in sintesi, sono frustrato/a, deluso/a, sto male nella mia vita. Invece che cercare responsabilità (e quindi opzioni di soluzione) cerco colpe, FUORI....il finale è un po' sempre quello...è colpa del mondo (a partire dal primo mondo con cui mi relaziono, ossia la famiglia).

Mi fa pena.
Ma non compassione.


----------



## Martoriato (21 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io e mio marito in vacanza stiamo benissimo. Stesse idee stesse scelte stessi orari. Tutto perfetto
> In vacanza appunto…poi si torna alla vita reale


Anche io,stiamo da dio. E se uno dei due per caso per un'oretta ha voglia di fare una cosa che l'altro non ha voglia di fare per quell'oretta ci si separa senza problemi. E per fortuna e' cosi' anche quando si torna a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Anche io,stiamo da dio. E se uno dei due per caso per un'oretta ha voglia di fare una cosa che l'altro non ha voglia di fare per quell'oretta ci si separa senza problemi. E per fortuna e' cosi' anche quando si torna a casa.


Il mio era un appunto per la tua frase 
Non è detto che se in vacanza stai bene stai bene anche a casa


----------



## Marjanna (21 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io e mio marito in vacanza stiamo benissimo. Stesse idee stesse scelte stessi orari. Tutto perfetto
> In vacanza appunto…poi si torna alla vita reale


Ma poi quando tornare alla "vita reale" cos'è che non va? 
Mi pareva che tempo fa avevi parlato di cene con amici, non mi ricordo se hai scritto che le condividi con tuo marito. Ma se siete così in sintonia in vacanza cosa cambia quando tornare a casa?


----------



## danny (22 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in albergo e ho sentito mio malgrado una lite nella camera a fianco.
> Il padre diceva al figlio adolescente schifoso, maiale, coglione. Il figlio urlava disperato che coglione era il padre che lo aveva sempre picchiato.
> Io non capisco perché si debba scaricare questa aggressività.


Non c'è una sola ragione. Tutti i mammiferi, uomini compresi, sono aggressivi in determinati contesti. 
Figuriamoci se pippano o bevono.


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è una sola ragione. Tutti i mammiferi, uomini compresi, sono aggressivi in determinati contesti.
> Figuriamoci se pippano o bevono.


quando tu scrivi ci manca poco che io mi svegli per alzarmi, sei stato fuori


----------



## ologramma (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il mio era un appunto per la tua frase
> Non è detto che se in vacanza stai bene stai bene anche a casa


peccato


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ci sono persone, non ancora genitori, che maturano frustrazioni interiori dovute a situazioni subite e perpetrate ma non finite come avrebbero desiderato.
> Maturano delusioni scaturite da se stesso che restando dentro giorno dopo giorno fanno crescere del marcio.
> Queste persone dovrebbero venire sterilizzate dalla natura perché è già chiaro dove riverseranno poi tutta la rabbia scaturita da cio che non hanno saputo o potuto realizzare, dimenticandosi che il vero successo nella vita non lo si raggiunge con l’avere bensì con l’essere.
> Io posso avere poco ed essere tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno.
> ...


Il povero figlio era solo una discarica emotiva del padre.
Per il resto concordo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è una sola ragione. Tutti i mammiferi, uomini compresi, sono aggressivi in determinati contesti.
> Figuriamoci se pippano o bevono.


Era prima mattina. Non ho considerato la possibilità.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il povero figlio era solo una discarica emotiva del padre.
> Per il resto concordo


E perché pensi l’abbia usato come discarica? Perché incapace di gestirsi da solo i propri rifiuti emotivi. E tutto torna all’origine.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E perché pensi l’abbia usato come discarica? Perché incapace di gestirsi da solo i propri rifiuti emotivi. E tutto torna all’origine.


Io ho percepito il padre in quel dialogo crudele una persona che rifiutava parti di sé espresse dal figlio.


----------

